# Just 5 genes responsible for half the sweedish prostate cancer cases...



## element_fighter (Jan 17, 2008)

> More genes linked to prostate cancer
> Researchers studying Swedish men say they have uncovered five genes responsible for nearly half of all cases of prostate cancer in that country and said their findings might lead to a better test for the disease.
> 
> Men having four of the five genes were 4.5 times more likely to develop a tumor than those who had none. For those who have all five genes and a family history of prostate cancer, the risk was 9.5 times greater.
> ...





My Grandad had prostate cancer, then a small implant and hay presto: MANBOOBS.  Do not want , bring on the gene therapy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, we have to remember that most disease has two sources: genetics and lifestyle variations.

 While your genes may make you more likely than others to develop prostate cancer, certain lifestyle factors can influence whether you actually develop tumors or, if so, how severe they are.

 Men who consume lycopene from cooked tomato products are said to be less likely to develop it..increased fiber intake and decreased red meat intake also seems to be beneficial. 

 So there's steps you can take to prevent it or lessen it even if it's in your genes.


----------



## element_fighter (Jan 17, 2008)

^aye, cheers.  I do most of those (studying a module in oncology at the mo), i most probably have the genotype, just hope it doesn't become expressed...


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah i agree... gene therapy needs to be approved, mastered and implemented quick fast.. i think it would save a lot of lives.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 17, 2008)

i wonder if they are intelligence genes :S

anyway, they should stop buying those prostate genes, i'm sure that there's more comfortable genes that don't give you prostate cancer, even if they are a little more expensive, it's worth it


----------



## Purgatory (Jan 17, 2008)

Lol, Swedes.


----------



## Morwain (Jan 17, 2008)

Gene therapy is much needed....


----------

